# How do you make extra money?



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

I work a decent job in a factory environment that is pretty well paid. But my dream is to own my business, in order to achieve this I need all the cash I can to setup. With bills and the cost of living etc I'm am not left with an amazing surplus of cash, so I like to do anything and everything I can, to make a few extra quid here and their.

A few pies I like to dip my fingers in include buying and selling on eBay, car booting, buying and selling cars. Anything really as long as its legit/legal.

How do you guys supplement your income? Anybody here setup a home business or anything? Or found any little niches where a few quid can be made. Just looking for ideas to help speed my dream up.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yea, let me know too!

Thought about Muscle Worship? :lol:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Yea, let me know too!
> 
> Thought about Muscle Worship? :lol:


Just what I was about to post


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Legal/legit you say ?

~Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

No. No money in that


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

LordOfTheManor said:


> I work a decent job in a factory environment that is pretty well paid. But my dream is to own my business, in order to achieve this I need all the cash I can to setup. With bills and the cost of living etc I'm am not left with an amazing surplus of cash, so I like to do anything and everything I can, to make a few extra quid here and their.
> 
> A few pies I like to dip my fingers in include buying and selling on eBay, car booting, buying and selling cars. *Anything really as long as its legit/legal.*
> 
> How do you guys supplement your income? Anybody here setup a home business or anything? Or found any little niches where a few quid can be made. Just looking for ideas to help speed my dream up.


Good luck


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Got a website which pretty much runs itself and brings in enough to pay for my food and supps at least


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

LordOfTheManor said:


> I work a decent job in a factory environment that is pretty well paid. But my dream is to own my business, in order to achieve this I need all the cash I can to setup. With bills and the cost of living etc I'm am not left with an amazing surplus of cash, so I like to do anything and everything I can, to make a few extra quid here and their.
> 
> A few pies I like to dip my fingers in include buying and selling on eBay, car booting, buying and selling cars. Anything really as long as its legit/legal.
> 
> How do you guys supplement your income? Anybody here setup a home business or anything? Or found any little niches where a few quid can be made. Just looking for ideas to help speed my dream up.


What is the business you want to start? And what's really stopping you building it up slowly over time a spread the cost?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I sell gimps masks and leather gear

www.gimpmyride.co.uk


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Why dont you sell steroids/coke/weed/ket etc ?

I know you said legal, but its just not going to happen mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do a business plan an d ask the bank (too sensible?)


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Work weekend


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

resten said:


> Got a website which pretty much runs itself and brings in enough to pay for my food and supps at least


what website is that mate?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

tony10 said:


> what website is that mate?


Don't want to get in trouble mentioning it here mate, but it's a web based SMS service (ie letting you send texts from the internet to mobiles)


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Deal fence panels everyone needs a fence


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

I want to get into property development. Taking run down properties from the auctions and developing them.


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

Too many variables in what I want to do, property developing from the auction, to be as to structure a business plan that they would lend on. Plus to be really honest I don't want the debt, I want to do this myself.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How much money have you got available for that then?


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

I already do mate. Am here at work now. 7-7 today.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Since completing my third successful porn film, I am now retired at my mansion in Surrey.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

I could tell you....but I'd have to kill the whole forum!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

To buy property without borrrowing money, you are gonna be saving for a very long time.

You have to really know what you are doing these days.

Any old plum can make money in a rising market (hence all the property porn a few years back)

Not so easy now

And if you get it wrong, the mistakes are expensive.

Start an egg round instead. Become the local Egg-man. That would be cool as fcuk


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> How much money have you got available for that then?


Got a tad over 25k put away. I'm aiming for 75k plus.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Got a tad over 25k put away. I'm aiming for 75k plus.


Open a gym!! What more could you want


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> To buy property without borrrowing money, you are gonna be saving for a very long time.
> 
> You have to really know what you are doing these days.
> 
> ...


Haha my brothers best friend is the local egg man, round these parts, his family own a farm and he set up a small business off the back of it!!


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Open a gym!! What more could you want


Would be nice mate. Love the whole gym scene. But there are at least five gyms of varying sizes and what not, already in these parts. Money just isn't in it. Commercial rental is hella expensive and competition too tight in this area.


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

AndyTee said:


> Since completing my third successful porn film, I am now retired at my mansion in Surrey.


Haha. Really want to keep my missus, so I'll leave that venture to you mate!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Would be nice mate. Love the whole gym scene. But there are at least five gyms of varying sizes and what not, already in these parts. Money just isn't in it. Commercial rental is hella expensive and competition too tight in this area.


Move area then  There will always be somewhere you can put a gym with little competition. Surely is you love the gym scene moving would be well worth it!! If I had £25k I would be looking for any available place to put a gym and go to the bank for a little extra.


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Move area then  There will always be somewhere you can put a gym with little competition. Surely is you love the gym scene moving would be well worth it!! If I had £25k I would be looking for any available place to put a gym and go to the bank for a little extra.


Just not feasible to move mate, not with the missus job, and family and friends, plus we'd have to sell up. I understand your thinking but its not for me.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I work the odd Saturday and once or twice in the week on my rest days from my proper job, for my bother doing drives etc when I need/want the money! Plus sell afew bits on eBay here and there!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Just not feasible to move mate, not with the missus job, and family and friends, plus we'd have to sell up. I understand your thinking but its not for me.


Open a cafe that serves BB food!! If there is so many gyms in your area you would smash it!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Sex sells, Always will. Sell some dildos or something over the net...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Just not feasible to move mate, not with the missus job, and family and friends, plus we'd have to sell up. I understand your thinking but its not for me.


Or buy a few burger vans I ask the gyms to pitch up on the car parks and sell BB food from there!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Sex sells, Always will. Sell some dildos or something over the net...


Sex does sell. My wife sells used panties haha


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

If I needed some extra money I did consultancy work and told people where they are going wrong with their websites etc plus graphic designed!

£80ph...job done!


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Or buy a few burger vans I ask the gyms to pitch up on the car parks and sell BB food from there!!


 :beer: cheers. I like that idea. Might have to give that a bit of thought.

This is exactly why I started this thread. Ideas, ideas!!


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Sex sells, Always will. Sell some dildos or something over the net...


For some reason the scene from Lock Stock just popped into my head!!


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

Tinkerbella said:


> If I needed some extra money I did consultancy work and told people where they are going wrong with their websites etc plus graphic designed!
> 
> £80ph...job done!


Wouldn't mind a few hours at that rate!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Sex does sell. My wife sells used panties haha


I know mate, I've ordered several pairs and crack one off regularly over your Avi lol


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

I know of an excellent get rich quick scheme.

If you send me £100, I'll send you all the info you need to get started!


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Sex does sell. My wife sells used panties haha


I don't know what to say to this one!! Think my mrs would have something to say if I started selling from our washing basket lol!!


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

AndyTee said:


> I know of an excellent get rich quick scheme.
> 
> If you send me £100, I'll send you all the info you need to get started!


Send me your details. I'll keep you as plan b lol!!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I sell my body to older ladies :tt2:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

LordOfTheManor said:


> I don't know what to say to this one!! Think my mrs would have something to say if I started selling from our washing basket lol!!


Jeez, my missus wouldn't like this, wouldn't like that. Just take that underwear and you tell her straight


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

If your any good at a school subject you can earn £30 p/h tutoring GCSE students.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Start an egg round instead. Become the local Egg-man. That would be cool as fcuk


Great idea, just like an ice cream van but with a giant egg on top playing music to let you know he's in town, you could sell fried,scrambled,poached, soft boiled but the real money would be on hard boiled eggs on sticks, instead of ice cream sprinkles you could have sea salt, pepper or other herbs, and instead of chocolate strawberry sauce you'd have tomato and brown sauce with the ice cream dispenser dispensing mayonaise, salad cream and liquid cheese!

And the "Creme de la creme" the "99 flake of the egg world could be a a scotch egg on a stick



















A million coming your way? I think so!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

ShaneB said:


> If your any good at a school subject you can earn £30 p/h tutoring GCSE students.


Even if you're not good, you can make it all up and they won't know the difference.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ShaneB said:


> If your any good at a school subject you can earn £30 p/h tutoring GCSE students.


That is actually a good idea.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

mattiasl said:


> I sell my body to older ladies :tt2:


A lot of money in this as well if you can handle it. Plenty of rich women out there willing to pay for it.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i know i could make high protein delivery -only meals work in student areas. way too busy and no business acumen so would need to research from the ground up


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PaulB said:


> A lot of money in this as well if you can handle it. Plenty of rich women out here willing to pay for it.


had a woman approach me once, complete stranger.

I ran away scared lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> had a woman approach me once, complete stranger.
> 
> I ran away scared lol


Was she a munter? Thats the only problem with selling yourself, you can't have standards.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

PaulB said:


> That is actually a good idea.


I'm a maths teacher for a living so its a no-brainer for me. Cash in hand!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PaulB said:


> Was she a munter? Thats the only problem with selling yourself, you can't have standards.


no mate she was just a normal woman, but it wasnt a conversation i was prepared for lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ShaneB said:


> I'm a maths teacher for a living so its a no-brainer for me. Cash in hand!


I know if my child was struggling with a subject I would definitely pay for a tutor. Are there any regulations around this service? I mean do you need to be registered?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

How do people make money selling on ebay ? Surely they dont just sell there own stuff all day lol.


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> How do people make money selling on ebay ? Surely they dont just sell there own stuff all day lol.


That's how I got into eBay, but now it's anything I come across at say from carboots or auctions.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

LordOfTheManor said:


> That's how I got into eBay, but now it's anything I come across at say from carboots or auctions.


Ah i see, so you have to be like a bargain hunter lol


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Ah i see, so you have to be like a bargain hunter lol


Yeah kind of. It's amazing what people sell at carboots.. Old consoles, games, books, and then just eBay them.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

PaulB said:


> I know if my child was struggling with a subject I would definitely pay for a tutor. Are there any regulations around this service? I mean do you need to be registered?


I honestly don't know. I tutored my cousin for free and asked my aunt to just pass on my details to any parents she knows so I got work by word of mouth. I think you can advertise on websites but don't know if you have to have qualifications or anything.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

You could invest in one of our franchises


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Steriods and drugs best Income there is to make 'on the side' round the area I'm from


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

My business makes enough to live comfortably. Working on something fitness related now and I reckon it will make me a lot 

All the loaded people I know are all bent as ****. It's in built in to some to rip people off I know one millionaire who just can't help himself will rob even if it 50p off a customer lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

LordOfTheManor said:


> :beer: cheers. I like that idea. Might have to give that a bit of thought.
> 
> This is exactly why I started this thread. Ideas, ideas!!


Seems like a good idea to me. I have never seen anything like it and you could always go to things like bodypower aswell!!

You can get a decent van for £8k and start from there. If it works buy more.

Good luck mate.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> My business makes enough to live comfortably. Working on something fitness related now and I reckon it will make me a lot
> 
> All the loaded people I know are all bent as ****. It's in built in to some to rip people off I know one millionaire who just can't help himself will rob even if it 50p off a customer lol


Thats why rich people are rich lol they don't give away anything and take everything


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@Ricky12345 how did you make your millions?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

mattiasl said:


> I sell my body to older ladies :tt2:


Thats where i've gone wrong. I never charged :no:


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Seems like a good idea to me. I have never seen anything like it and you could always go to things like bodypower aswell!!
> 
> You can get a decent van for £8k and start from there. If it works buy more.
> 
> Good luck mate.


Funny you say that regards bodypower.. I noticed one of the busiest stands there last year was the burger stand selling Ostrich burgers and Venison.. Bet they made a mint!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Funny you say that regards bodypower.. I noticed one of the busiest stands there last year was the burger stand selling Ostrich burgers and Venison.. Bet they made a mint!!


There you go then. Not as useless as I thought lmao.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

importing directly from china, go over there on holiday, attend some of the trade fairs/conferences as an initial step and then to analyze the multiple options of suppliers that you will find, possibilities are endless, one of my friends made it into a full time business and he is doing really really well


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> importing directly from china, go over there on holiday, attend some of the trade fairs/conferences as an initial step and then to analyze the multiple options of suppliers that you will find, possibilities are endless, one of my friends made it into a full time business and he is doing really really well


China is a land of opportunities but I'd go quickly because the forecasts look like things are going to be changing in this part of the world in the next decade or so!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

invest in north korea...be careful though it might'nt be there in a few weeks


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I think if people had ideas on how to make money they would do it and not post them on here for others to steal.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/197657-what-invest-40k-4.html

^ Post 47. 2 months later musclesupermarket arrived. Coincidence? I hope it is anyway.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

sell chips, crisps and chocolate and cigs at the school gates.... You can always add ecstasy and heroin at a later date.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

hah i was always thinking about selling my own ProHormones but stuffing it with real Dbol for example, that would be genius :lol:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mish said:


> @Ricky12345 how did you make your millions?












Just the fruitys pal


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

I work overtime pretty fortunate that my job 95% of the times has all the overtime you could ever want


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

dusher said:


> I think if people had ideas on how to make money they would do it and not post them on here for others to steal.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/197657-what-invest-40k-4.html
> 
> ^ Post 47. 2 months later musclesupermarket arrived. Coincidence? I hope it is anyway.


bet you're kicking yourself now!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

aj90 said:


> bet you're kicking yourself now!


Haha you could say that. Learned to keep any ideas to myself. Although someone is bound to think of them in the long run.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

resten said:


> Don't want to get in trouble mentioning it here mate, but it's a web based SMS service (ie letting you send texts from the internet to mobiles)


o whats that about? is it to reduce costs of sending from phone or to make easier sending group messages? wud it be businessnes that use it


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

mattiasl said:


> I sell my body to older ladies :tt2:


I've seriously thought of doing this, I just find it hard to get in the mood with someone unless they're attractive enough


----------



## tomcatt (May 8, 2012)

LordOfTheManor said:


> I want to get into property development. Taking run down properties from the auctions and developing them.


my cuzin does this, i guess he was the same as u, but he worked every hour god sent and after buying his first home, rented then got another house mortgage. my advice is get a mortgage on your house!


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

tomcatt said:


> my cuzin does this, i guess he was the same as u, but he worked every hour god sent and after buying his first home, rented then got another house mortgage. my advice is get a mortgage on your house!


Re-Mortgaging is an option I've thought about quite a lot. But I really want to do everything independently of anything else, so no borrowing or use of collateral. I know it'll take a lot longer but I think for me starting debt free is the way forward.


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Open a cafe that serves BB food!! If there is so many gyms in your area you would smash it!!


Honestly, if you opened a cafe that would just sell food that was fine to eat whilst dieting, I would be there every day at least twice, not to mention I'd have takeaways for when I went to work.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

TheLegend said:


> Honestly, if you opened a cafe that would just sell food that was fine to eat whilst dieting, I would be there every day at least twice, not to mention I'd have takeaways for when I went to work.


Exactly its seems like an amazing idea. You could even offer delivery to people at work. @LordOfTheManor its a good idea


----------



## TheLegend (Jun 25, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Exactly its seems like an amazing idea. You could even offer delivery to people at work. @LordOfTheManor its a good idea


Oh god. I need this in my life. I hate cooking.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Guy round my area does a service called fast food taxi. He goes to the likes of mcds, kfc, subway or any other takeaways & delivers for £3-£4 depending on distance. It started out as something to make abit of extra cash from after work, but the amount of business he got from it was too much & he passed it on to someone else. They seem to be flat out with it, make quite abit doing it.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Guy round my area does a service called fast food taxi. He goes to the likes of mcds, kfc, subway or any other takeaways & delivers for £3-£4 depending on distance. It started out as something to make abit of extra cash from after work, but the amount of business he got from it was too much & he passed it on to someone else. They seem to be flat out with it, make quite abit doing it.


theres a business need me do that - they are doing really well- go to asda and off licenses and all lols got loads of drivers


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> o whats that about? is it to reduce costs of sending from phone or to make easier sending group messages? wud it be businessnes that use it


All of the above


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

resten said:


> All of the above


how much it cost


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> how much it cost


I run a few different websites aimed at different markets (easy to do once you have the actual SMS sending infrastructure in place).

The cost will vary from £2 a message (that's if someone sends literally just the 1 message - the cost per message drops dramatically as the number sent increases), down to pennies per message. But the sites all offer different features and functionality such as automatic Home Location Registry checks, 2 way messaging with piping functionality, variable sender IDs etc.

I think it's absolutely awesome that you're taking an interest in it, thank you! But if you don't mind, I'll not go into any further detail at all. I don't want my very much non-professional self on here to be publicly associated with my websites


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

resten said:


> I run a few different websites aimed at different markets (easy to do once you have the actual SMS sending infrastructure in place).
> 
> The cost will vary from £2 a message (that's if someone sends literally just the 1 message - the cost per message drops dramatically as the number sent increases), down to pennies per message. But the sites all offer different features and functionality such as automatic Home Location Registry checks, 2 way messaging with piping functionality, variable sender IDs etc.
> 
> I think it's absolutely awesome that you're taking an interest in it, thank you! But if you don't mind, I'll not go into any further detail at all. I don't want my very much non-professional self on here to be publicly associated with my websites


that's gud ta know had thought of doin that in past


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Why dont you sell steroids/coke/weed/ket etc ?
> 
> I know you said legal, but its just not going to happen mate


x2 sometimes you have to risks in life, no pain no gain


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

resten said:


> Don't want to get in trouble mentioning it here mate, but it's a web based SMS service (ie letting you send texts from the internet to mobiles)


CBF SMS?


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

I would love to start up a tattoo parlour, one can dream.

A GOOD tattoo parlor lol.... not the crap generic walk in ones you see now.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I do mobile sports and remedial massage


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

LordOfTheManor said:


> I want to get into property development. Taking run down properties from the auctions and developing them.


thereas no money in this mate my boss did it and ended up losing about 100000


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

bens1991 said:


> thereas no money in this mate my boss did it and ended up losing about 100000


I believe round this area there is mate. I've been going to the auctions and watching the whole area for a while. I've watched plenty of properties be sold and then seen them enter the market redeveloped and get sold at a substantial difference to what I see them auctioned off for. I've also got a lot of friends in the estate agent game who keep me pretty well informed, can't shut them up sometimes, they work pretty close with a few guys who have been developing for years.

Granted there are big risks. But I believe done right there's definitely money to be made.

I feel for your boss tho, that's not small change to lose. Was it in one deal or a lomg length of time?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

PaulB said:


> Sex sells, Always will. Sell some dildos or something over the net...


Been there and done it. No money in it. Market is saturated and you have to pay extra on your card payments due to it being a high risk industry. I ended up giving loads of straps ons and double enders to the dog as toys


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Started using slicethepie recently. Just basically a site where you review new music and get paid for it.

The longer the review you write the more you make per review, but takes a while to build up though, you need to earn $10 before you can take the money out into your paypal account, I started yesterday and up to $4.55 lol

give it a go if your ever bored at home, the way I see it it's free protein money, click the link and give it a go

http://www.slicethepie.com/?wyd=550421


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Started using slicethepie recently. Just basically a site where you review new music and get paid for it.
> 
> The longer the review you write the more you make per review, but takes a while to build up though, you need to earn $10 before you can take the money out into your paypal account, I started yesterday and up to $4.55 lol
> 
> ...


Genius, i try to listen to one new album every day so I could make a bit of change on this..


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Started using slicethepie recently. Just basically a site where you review new music and get paid for it.
> 
> The longer the review you write the more you make per review, but takes a while to build up though, you need to earn $10 before you can take the money out into your paypal account, I started yesterday and up to $4.55 lol
> 
> ...


Slice the pie has been around for a while now and you used to get paid a fair amount for it. It's gone down quite a bit now as more and more people have cottoned on. One word of advice though, don't use it on mobile broadband, it'll kill your data allowance!!


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Jumped from page 1 to this page so forgive me if already mentioned

Time-scale might be tight but festival season is almost upon us and you could get a pitch and plenty of stock with the savings you mentioned.PDQ turnaround too!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

L11 said:


> Genius, i try to listen to one new album every day so I could make a bit of change on this..


Just doing this now made $0.10 after 1 song not bad.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

resten said:


> I run a few different websites aimed at different markets (easy to do once you have the actual SMS sending infrastructure in place).


So are you the guy that keeps sending me PPI texts? CVNT!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

madocks said:


> So are you the guy that keeps sending me PPI texts? CVNT!


Haha, no mate, the central sms system that all the websites get piped through has been set up to not allow things like that through. All sorts of checks are there to stop things like racial hatred, fraud, violence/threats, spam, harassment etc. Automated checks and frequent manual log checking.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

http://www.slicethepie.com/?wyd=550421



mikep81 said:


> Slice the pie has been around for a while now and you used to get paid a fair amount for it. It's gone down quite a bit now as more and more people have cottoned on. One word of advice though, don't use it on mobile broadband, it'll kill your data allowance!!


I only just found out about it recently mike, got unlimited broadband so no worries about wasting mobile data.

If anyone else has any good sites like this post them up :thumbup1:


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i work full time, also have a part time job which i can keep the money for myself to support my bodybuilding.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

legit..mm

most got a little side line but they certainly aint legit i can tell you that

and they are not going to be chatting about it on here


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

This ----


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

edinburgh6982 said:


> http://www.slicethepie.com/?wyd=550421
> 
> I only just found out about it recently mike, got unlimited broadband so no worries about wasting mobile data.
> 
> If anyone else has any good sites like this post them up :thumbup1:


You'll be good to go then. An hour a day listening to tracks should get a bit of pocket money each month. You used to get paid about £1 per review when it first started off, I think it's about $.20 now? It's been a few months since I've been on there.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

L11 said:


> Genius, i try to listen to one new album every day so I could make a bit of change on this..


mate if you've started using slicethepie - go to slicethepie.com/catwalk - just asks a few questions first what shops you buy at etc, then review each item of clothing

it's a guaranteed $0.20 per review - make $10-$20 easy a day for a short paragraph review and rate it out of 10, and what price range you think it falls into (I just got the email invite there, just made $2 in about 5 mins lol)

EDIT TO ADD: it adds it to your current slice the pie total, says it's a trial at the minute so i'm gonna blast my way through this next hour see what I can make


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

1. Muscle worship

2. Topless promotion at events

3. Buff butling

4. Buying and selling fitness items, (supplements, steroids etc.. anything making a easy profit)

5. Nutrition / Training advisor

6. Investments in stock market

All these are whilst completing a degree and not working an official job. Muscle worship takes priority as the money / flexibility far outweighs the others (and it's legal against (4).

In terms of people saying they would want to get into Property Development yet aren't willing to use anything but they're own money. You should always use 'debt' when investing into real estate if your well educated on the matter. An example can be, you have £100,000, and could buy a single property out-right or you could get a mortgage on 5 properties, with £20,000 equity input. Given the length of time you want to do the whole thing, the end product of having 5 properties which mortgage repayments will be paid by tenants (if your doing correctly and within a given risk). When the full mortgages have been paid off, you'll be happily experiencing 4 more properties. Just an example


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

LordOfTheManor said:


> Too many variables in what I want to do, property developing from the auction, to be as to structure a business plan that they would lend on. Plus to be really honest I don't want the debt, I want to do this myself.


Don't want to pi$$ on your chips pal but you said in the OP you worked in a factory. So im presuming you don't have much in the way of skills in terms of plumbing/electrics/joinery/plastering etc.

Without a decent grasp of at least one of those and SOME sort of idea of the others you're going to really struggle to get your empire off the ground unless you have some really good mates who are in the trade.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

by modeling

another way but I wont recommended , selling drugs or duty free protein powders or other supplements .


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Whats muscle worship?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> Whats muscle worship?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/222116-muscle-worship-unknown-topic-some.html


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I teach City & Guilds 3 hours a week outside of my day job. Good hourly rate and easy money.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

G4P is an option, not for me though.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Gay4Pay


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Promote BSI :lol:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/222116-muscle-worship-unknown-topic-some.html


Right, thanks for the link but I now hate you!

32 years old and l honestly thought id heard/seen it all. How wrong l was.

Id read enough by the first two pages so it some what disturbs me the thread went on for another dozen or so. I've also now got a list of posters on here who I intend to politely decline if there's any friend requests coming my way anytime soon!!! Leeds89, im looking at you for a start you $ick fvck


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> Right, thanks for the link but I now hate you!
> 
> 32 years old and l honestly thought id heard/seen it all. How wrong l was.
> 
> Id read enough by the first two pages so it some what disturbs me the thread went on for another dozen or so. I've also now got a list of posters on here who I intend to politely decline if there's any friend requests coming my way anytime soon!!! Leeds89, im looking at you for a start you $ick fvck


Haha! @Leeds89 is ok, it's @Poke you need to watch out for. He has very loose morals


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Legal is hard.........very hard


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Haha! @Leeds89 is ok, it's @Poke you need to watch out for. He has very loose morals


l don't think I read far enough through the thread to see the depravity of poke(ybum****)'s mind and im sure my life will be just tickety boo without doing so ta.

Memo to self.......add leeds89 and pokeybum**** to ignore list


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> Right, thanks for the link but I now hate you!
> 
> 32 years old and l honestly thought id heard/seen it all. How wrong l was.
> 
> Id read enough by the first two pages so it some what disturbs me the thread went on for another dozen or so. I've also now got a list of posters on here who I intend to politely decline if there's any friend requests coming my way anytime soon!!! Leeds89, im looking at you for a start you $ick fvck





[email protected] said:


> Haha! @Leeds89 is ok, it's @Poke you need to watch out for. He has very loose morals


Lol I forget what I put in this thread, what did I say again?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> l don't think I read far enough through the thread to see the depravity of poke(ybum****)'s mind and im sure my life will be just tickety boo without doing so ta.
> 
> Memo to self.......add leeds89 and pokeybum**** to ignore list


Lol I was joking about Poke


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Lol I forget what I put in this thread, what did I say again?


That you'd do pretty much anything for money I think :lol:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That you'd do pretty much anything for money I think :lol:


Hahaha.

That was precisely what l though after reading just 2 posts of his in the thread.

If I ever win the euro millions im going to walk round with leeds89 on a dog chain dressed in full gimp gear with an apple stuffed in his mouth round millennium square in Leeds. He'd probs charge me a tenner for it the sicko!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> That was precisely what l though after reading just 2 posts of his in the thread.
> 
> If I ever win the euro millions im going to walk round with leeds89 on a dog chain dressed in full gimp gear with an apple stuffed in his mouth round millennium square in Leeds. He'd probs charge me a tenner for it the sicko!!


I think this may be a step too far..........:no:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Someone needs to post the "original post, thread direction" gif!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> Someone needs to post the "original post, thread direction" gif!!


UK-M is all about the tangents :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> That was precisely what l though after reading just 2 posts of his in the thread.
> 
> If I ever win the euro millions im going to walk round with leeds89 on a dog chain dressed in full gimp gear with an apple stuffed in his mouth round millennium square in Leeds. He'd probs charge me a tenner for it the sicko!!


Sounds like you've got me on your mind, sick fvck :whistling:


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Scrap metal, buying and selling, odd jobs for people outside my trade. Often get asked to do carpentry work, plumbing, decorating.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

sneeky_dave said:


> Legal is hard.........very hard


Look harder(seriously)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

I get paid, at least an extra £350/week


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

gypsy?



SammyInnit said:


> Scrap metal, buying and selling, odd jobs for people outside my trade. Often get asked to do carpentry work, plumbing, decorating.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

What other online ways are good?


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> thereas no money in this mate my boss did it and ended up losing about 100000


You obviously didn't analyse the risks given your risk profile. £100,000 is nothing in terms of RE development for an individual.


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

dbaird said:


> gypsy?


Most gypsies I know drive brand spanking Mercedes, and audis, BMWs and range rovers.

Speaks for itself mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

SammyInnit said:


> Most gypsies I know drive brand spanking Mercedes, and audis, BMWs and range rovers.
> 
> Speaks for itself mate.


Are you johnny lee???


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

I've just invested in some grapefruits, lets see where this goes


----------

